# 10/29/08.. Season Opener! Hornets @ Warriors



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










Oracle Arena, Oakland, CA
9:30pm CST












































































Preview​


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I think DeMarcus Nelson will be starting in the point guard position for the Warriors. I'm not really sure. ESPN didn't have a pic for him. And Al Harrington is requesting a trade so he may not even be on the roster when this game begins.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

im so ready for this season!!!good luck to the hornets this year and i look forward to the great discussions like always on our board.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't know what the heck Byron is doing by taking CP out the game with 6:00 minutes left in the 1st. What the heck is he smoking?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

yea this is really strange. The offense looks stagnant as ever without him on the floor also. i just dont approve of this lineup, our best distributer is basically david west, and their doubling him and making things extremely difficult.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

damn, james with a big boo boo there. i dont really mind him trying to be aggresive, but he shouldve had a little better clcok awareness. CP3 looks like hes chewing on the worlds most sour lemonhead right now.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

we still need a slasher on our roster to help pick up some fouls on other teams bigs. The extra free throws would be a big plus as well...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

well i'll be damned, demarcus nelson with a hell of a runner to beat the buzzer.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

chris was playing 1 on 1 defense against stephen jackson who was posting, and forced him into a travel! awesome site to see.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

in other news, tyson chandler is an ungodly rebounder on both sides of the court.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

having paul,posey, peja, and west all on the floor gives us 4 players at one time that can consistently make 18+ foot jumpers, thats insanity


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hilton with a ****ing HUGE rebound! that was unbelieveable


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

butler hittin a clutch trey, that brings back some fond memories..


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

soooooo, does anyone still not think david west is a top 5 power forward?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

this is totally anyones game, we're making some crucial mistakes and theyve had 11 free throws in the fourth to our 0.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

cp3 has had a pretty bad fourth quarter for his standards 1-7 fgs and just missed a free throw. everyone definately seems to have opening night jitters. Just as i say that paul bricks an elbow jumper and commits a pretty stupid foul.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

paul hits a nice runner and puts us up 1, we get a defensive stop and this game is over. sure wish julian wright was suited up and playing tonight...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hahah! they turned it over on the inbounds!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Good game for the Bugs. Don Nelson seems intent on running these guys into the ground. Playing only 7 guys? What is this the NCAA tournament?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hornets have to hope Mike James can do a better job than he did tonight.It's pretty obvious that the backup point guard is a major weakness on this team.It's the one thing that makes you worry.Otherwise this team looks really solid.Look at the +/- for Paul and James.Paul was +16 in 40 minutes.James was -13 in 8 minutes.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

jackson played every single minute as far as i know, i guess nelson was hellbent on trying to catapult the season by starting off with a win, but it seemed to do more harm than good considering jax had absolutely no lift in his jumper by the time the game was over.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was really impressed by Demarcus Nelson tonight.I guess he's going to get a real oppurtunity with the Nellyball.I really liked him as a college player,but I didn't think he'd have a position in the pros.Of course that's sort of a cornerstone of Nellyball,where it looks like everyone is playing out of position.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------

